# Person of interest wrong episode 11/3/11



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

The CBS online schedule shows a new episode "Witness", the TiVo schedule shows a rerun "Ghosts".


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

tivogurl said:


> The CBS online schedule shows a new episode "Witness", the TiVo schedule shows a rerun "Ghosts".


On both my THD and Premiere, "Witness" is episode name and is not a rerun. Last connect was yesterday morning. I'll check again this afternoon.


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

lpwcomp said:


> On both my THD and Premiere, "Witness" is episode name and is not a rerun. Last connect was yesterday morning. I'll check again this afternoon.


MIne as well. It is shown as "Witness" and the SP has picked it up to record.


----------

